# Balkan Pharmaceuticals



## Freakshow34 (Mar 10, 2015)

After a lot of research, this seems to be a very reputable product and I was curious if anyone has had experience with this product. Reviews and research only gives me so much comfort. My next problem is the reseller, having a lot of trouble getting reviews on any. Was recommended to "top 20 reseller page", that I cant find info on. If anyone has advice to help, PM me


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 10, 2015)

Never heard of 'em.


----------



## angelo212 (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't believe Shane has 825 post but never heard of Balkan. They been around for a long azz time. I haven't heard anything bad about them. You better know your reseller though. He can sell you anything and say it's Balkan. The top 20 he's talking about is that site that reviews anabolics, steroids, research chems, peptides etc. That is where you will find your trusted supplier. Facebook is good to. I'll find that site in a bit.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 10, 2015)

I've heard balkin has been poooo


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've heard bad things about Balkan.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 10, 2015)

correct me if I am wrong isn't that the a-rod scandal company? See if they have anymore test spiked gummies I would love to get my hands on some of them


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 10, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> correct me if I am wrong isn't that the a-rod scandal company? See if they have anymore test spiked gummies I would love to get my hands on some of them


Baseball scandal was Balco


----------



## mickems (Mar 11, 2015)

angelo212 said:


> I can't believe Shane has 825 post but never heard of Balkan. They been around for a long azz time. I haven't heard anything bad about them. You better know your reseller though. He can sell you anything and say it's Balkan. The top 20 he's talking about is that site that reviews anabolics, steroids, research chems, peptides etc. That is where you will find your trusted supplier. Facebook is good to. I'll find that site in a bit.



what exactly does post count have to do with knowing brand names?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2015)

angelo212 said:


> I can't believe Shane has 825 post but never heard of Balkan. They been around for a long azz time. I haven't heard anything bad about them. You better know your reseller though. He can sell you anything and say it's Balkan. The top 20 he's talking about is that site that reviews anabolics, steroids, research chems, peptides etc. That is where you will find your trusted supplier. Facebook is good to. I'll find that site in a bit.


Eroids and Facebook for finding a trusted supplier and Balkan is good.

You are quite foolish.  Balkan is garbage and has been for as long as I have known it.  Eroids is a financial venture. The reviews are not legit. The negative ones may be removed. And Facebook for buying illegal drugs? That is a mind blowing suggestion.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eroids and Facebook for finding a trusted supplier and Balkan is good.
> 
> You are quite foolish.  Balkan is garbage and has been for as long as I have known it.  Eroids is a financial venture. The reviews are not legit. The negative ones may be removed. And Facebook for buying illegal drugs? That is a mind blowing suggestion.



You telling me I shouldn't be buying my heroin on Facebook?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

angelo212 said:


> I can't believe Shane has 825 post but never heard of Balkan. They been around for a long azz time. I haven't heard anything bad about them. You better know your reseller though. He can sell you anything and say it's Balkan. The top 20 he's talking about is that site that reviews anabolics, steroids, research chems, peptides etc. That is where you will find your trusted supplier. Facebook is good to. I'll find that site in a bit.






I can't believe Angelo has 5 posts and is pushing garbage gear. Go push your shit on FB.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2015)

Where the hell are these re-ject newbs comeN from.....


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 11, 2015)

I've heard bad things about Balken.
But like 2nd Post stated you need to trust you source.
I have used Balken before. ANd some of their ORAL were not horrible! Def not the best i've had.
 Actually have a some of their stuff still from a while back.
There are def better labs out their man!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 11, 2015)

I believe craps, I mean Naps sells Balkan pharm, that says it all.


----------



## Freakshow34 (Mar 12, 2015)

This is precisely why I don't and wont just rely on a googling adventure and research to make a decision!!!! But, maybe I'll try my luck with Facebook!!! Jesus weezus for real??? Why haven't any of us thought about this before?!?!?! Really quite an idiotic thing to even say


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

Heard they were poo too, though never used them


----------



## Spongy (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> Heard they were poo too, though never used them



What's your game?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 1, 2015)

Original Balcan pharma is one of best brands you can get hands on, its real factory in moldova, you can visit them and see. Not some underground homemade gear. But careful they use arachide oil, which is for some people very painful.


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Apr 3, 2015)

Alin sells Balkin.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2015)

BEASTZ6 said:


> Alin sells Balkin.


Damn good reason to avoid


----------

